# My Little Dog Buddy Had A Seizure



## OneFineAcre (Nov 9, 2013)

We have this little dog "Buddy" who had a seizure or something today.  We think he may be a Cockapoo or something like that.  He is definitely one of those little yippy designer cross breeds.  The reason we don't know for sure what he is, is because I picked him up in the middle of the road on a Friday night around 10pm about a year and a half ago.  I almost hit him in the road on the way to the store.  On the way back, I stopped and picked him up.
Not a big fan of yippy dogs, but didn't want him to get killed either.  You could tell that he had recently been given a bath because he smelled clean, and I had no idea that I would still have him.  Put a big sign up at the store, checked Craigslist etc.  No luck.  Obviously, somebody didn't care for him and dumped him out.  Anyway, this picture will explain why I still have him.






So, this morning, I was in the kitchen and Rachel yelled "Daddy, something's wrong with Buddy".  So, I went in there and he couldn't stand up.  I thought something was wrong with his front leg.  Rachel picked him up and I looked at his foot and didn't see anything wrong.  So I told her to put him down.  He couldn't stand up, and I knew then that something was wrong with him.  I picked him up and sat down on the couch with him and told Rachel to go out an and get her mom who was milking goats.  He went stiff, and his eyes were rolled back.  I thought he was going to die in my arms right then. After a few minutes he seemed to regain consciousness, but he was trembling and you could tell that whatever happened it scared him.  After a while he returned to normal, but was still a little subdued acting.  An hour later, he acted like nothing ever happened.

I guess I have another vet bill in my future. Anyone ever had a dog have seizures?  My wife said that they once had a standard poodle who had them all the time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry One Fine.    Buddy may not have another for a very long time and yet they could start increasing rapidly. Seizures in dogs are controllable with medication. Just monitor him and if he starts having more, meds are best.  Usually a dog that has a seizure will eventually have more. It would be a good idea to get a round of bloodwork done. Poodles are very prone to seizures so poodle mixes are certainly at higher risk. 
If he has another dim the lights, reduce all noise and do not pick him up. I cared for a dog for years that even on phenobarbital still had seizures everyday. He also got progressively meaner and would really bite! When he would have a seizure I would cover him and hit the lights, and keep him calm as he came to.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 9, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Sorry One Fine.    Buddy may not have another for a very long time and yet they could start increasing rapidly. Seizures in dogs are controllable with medication. Just monitor him and if he starts having more, meds are best.  Usually a dog that has a seizure will eventually have more. It would be a good idea to get a round of bloodwork done. Poodles are very prone to seizures so poodle mixes are certainly at higher risk.
> If he has another dim the lights, reduce all noise and do not pick him up. I cared for a dog for years that even on phenobarbital still had seizures everyday. He also got progressively meaner and would really bite! When he would have a seizure I would cover him and hit the lights, and keep him calm as he came to.


 
Can I dump him back out on the road I found him?

You know I'm just joking.

I say Rachel is the reason we still have him.  But, he know's who picked him up that night and he also knows who takes him to Bojangles and buys him a country ham biscuit.  I know, neither one of us needs to be eating biscuits.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, _he's really Rachel's dog_... riiiiiiiiiight! 
That lil guy would be lost without you- no pun intended there.


----------



## Nifty (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that!  

I'll be honest, I've never been a fan of "yippy" dogs either. Always been a true Lab / Golden Retriever guy myself. With that said, there have been a handful of small dogs that have great personalities (and look very similar to Buddy) that I've surprisingly become fond of.


----------



## elevan (Nov 9, 2013)

Our lab had seizures.  Phenobarbital kept them under control for the most part but she still had them on occasion.  When she got cancer, the seizures progressively increased.  I agree with Southern...dim the lights and do what you can to keep them calm and from hurting themselves.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 9, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Yeah, _he's really Rachel's dog_... riiiiiiiiiight!
> That lil guy would be lost without you- no pun intended there.


 
My little buddy's got a boo boo.
I guess Daddy's got to take care of him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

How is Buddy doing?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

Fine.  His normal self. No indication anything happened.  Made an appointment with the vet.  He's due anyway.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## kinder (Nov 14, 2013)

One fine;  So glad buddy is alright. Never seen anything like it. Had to be hard. Buddy's a lucky pooch.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

kinder said:


> One fine;  So glad buddy is alright. Never seen anything like it. Had to be hard. Buddy's a lucky pooch.


Thanks for the kind words.  We hope he is OK.  But daggonit, one of our hens was dead this morning.  Her name was Squatty, because if you came near her she would squat down and let you pick her up.  Told my wife a couple days ago that I thought something was wrong.  She was 6 1/2 yo retired buff orpington.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

that really stinks. It is so hard to see the "old faithfuls" die. 
Sorry you lost her, I know she had a great life...6 1/2 years that is wonderful!


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2013)

Aww...sorry to hear about your hen.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

Going to miss old Squatty.  We are down to two old Buff's now.

Egg count this summer was way down.  I had already told Maurine wanted to get maybe 5 pullets.  Rachel want's some colored eggs so maybe just a couple of mutt EE's.  My grandma had Barred Rocks so I like them.  Started with chickens before goats.  Reminds me of my BYC days.  Stuck with BYH longer


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

Got a bunch of started/ready to lay pullets...21-23 weeks.
Barred Rock, Ancona, Production Reds, Blk Sex Link, Cochins.... fun birds in spring! 
I'll even discount a fellow herdie!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Got a bunch of started/ready to lay pullets...21-23 weeks.
> Barred Rock, Ancona, Production Reds, Blk Sex Link, Cochins.... fun birds in spring!
> I'll even discount a fellow herdie!



Wow, you are great at marketing.  I'll get back with you.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:


> Anyone ever had a dog have seizures?


Yes, I had once in my yard a GS for stud service that had a seizure that scared me but left alone he went back to normal.
I gave him back without breeding him.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about your dog (and your hen).

I had a dog that had seizures.  She had them once every couple of months at first, and as she got older they were less frequent.  The vet said he didn't want to medicate her unless she had more than one a month, so she was never on anything.  Hers were fairly mild, and I would try and make sure she didn't hurt herself during or after the seizure, staying by her to keep her calm.  The vet said she wouldn't be aware enough to know if I was there during a seizure, but I think she knew I was there.  But a dog having a seizure can bite or hurt you unintentionally, so always be careful.

For some dogs, stress can bring on a seizure (mine didn't seem related to stress).  If this is the case for yours, then minimizing stress may help.  Good for you for rescuing Buddy, and I hope he is fine from here on out.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

Well Buddy hasn't had any other problems at this point.  I hope it stays that way for a while.
Squatty had a good life for a chicken.  6 years free range.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Really the vet will tell you to just keep track of anytime you think he has something going on. A few episodes does not warrant medicine and there is really no way of telling what they are set off by in the beginning.  So I kept a notebook and would write down what my dog was doing at the time she had a seizure, what she had ate what was going on round her at the time, how long it lasted and what she was like afterwards.  
We never chose to go with meds as hers were few and far between. But did figure out what triggered them. Believe it or not, stress. baths (inside in the bathtub) getting tangled up where her feet would fall out from under her, and having to much company over at one time.  Other that those stress times she was fine. 
My vet did recommend feeding her snacks or what ever she'd eat after a seizure because they take up allot of energy and they burn tons of calories so sugar and calories helped stabilize her after.
Good luck with you little Buddy!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 23, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:


> Really the vet will tell you to just keep track of anytime you think he has something going on. A few episodes does not warrant medicine and there is really no way of telling what they are set off by in the beginning.  So I kept a notebook and would write down what my dog was doing at the time she had a seizure, what she had ate what was going on round her at the time, how long it lasted and what she was like afterwards.
> We never chose to go with meds as hers were few and far between. But did figure out what triggered them. Believe it or not, stress. baths (inside in the bathtub) getting tangled up where her feet would fall out from under her, and having to much company over at one time.  Other that those stress times she was fine.
> My vet did recommend feeding her snacks or what ever she'd eat after a seizure because they take up allot of energy and they burn tons of calories so sugar and calories helped stabilize her after.
> Good luck with you little Buddy!



Thanks


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dad's lab is experiencing seizures now. He's @13 I think. They had him medicated and was responding well. Then he had two in less than twelve hours. They recommended laying with him so he would know he was there and close his eyes and rub them gently til it passes. It's rough on my folks.


----------

